# Polo 6N from Belgium



## Wolfsburgstore (Apr 2, 2004)




----------



## Wolfsburgstore (Apr 2, 2004)

*Re: Polo 6N from Belgium (Wolfsburgstore)*


----------



## WhitePoloCT (Jul 28, 2005)

*Re: Polo 6N from Belgium (Wolfsburgstore)*

Looks good...!! http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif


----------



## - Mikko - (Mar 29, 2006)

*Re: Polo 6N from Belgium (WhitePoloCT)*

What size are those steel wheels with dust caps (is that correct word for those)? I've planed to fit winter tyres on 15's and use Golf IV's dust caps.
Audi A3 alloys look also amazingly cool on Polo! My friend has got also a set of those in his garage but I tought they look awful on Polo - but I was wrong!
Where have you bought adapter for 4 x 100 to 5 x 100?


----------



## No Comment Boy (Jun 15, 2003)

Cleaned People Rock


----------



## green archer (Jul 21, 2005)

*Re: Polo 6N from Belgium (Wolfsburgstore)*

sweet!


----------



## Wolfsburgstore (Apr 2, 2004)

*Re: Polo 6N from Belgium (Wolfsburgstore)*


----------



## Wolfsburgstore (Apr 2, 2004)

*Re: Polo 6N from Belgium (Wolfsburgstore)*


----------



## Wolfsburgstore (Apr 2, 2004)

*Re: Polo 6N from Belgium (Wolfsburgstore)*


----------



## Wolfsburgstore (Apr 2, 2004)

*Re: Polo 6N from Belgium (Wolfsburgstore)*


----------



## Wolfsburgstore (Apr 2, 2004)

*Re: Polo 6N from Belgium (Wolfsburgstore)*


----------



## PILEGGI (Aug 7, 2007)

*Re: Polo 6N from Belgium (Wolfsburgstore)*

http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif


----------



## DeezUU (Oct 11, 2001)

*Re: Polo 6N from Belgium (PILEGGI)*

Pure tits. Love the calendar in the 1st pic, too!! hahah


----------



## Neuk (Sep 14, 2007)

*Re: Polo 6N from Belgium (DeezUU)*

Mmm, I love the Polo in the first post







Those Audi rims are pure 5ex


----------



## patje007 (Feb 4, 2006)

love the 6n , pure sex
Belgium style , off course ...


----------



## 71DubBugBug (Dec 3, 2006)

why does europe always have to get the nicer cars?


----------



## 71DubBugBug (Dec 3, 2006)

*Re: (71DubBugBug)*

best part is how he posts only pics, no words.


----------



## Ulrick (Dec 25, 2006)

*Re: Polo 6N from Belgium (Wolfsburgstore)*


----------



## Ulrick (Dec 25, 2006)

*Re: Polo 6N from Belgium (Wolfsburgstore)*


----------



## zoomGT (Feb 23, 2005)

Nice polo!


----------



## Ulrick (Dec 25, 2006)

*Re: Polo 6N from Belgium (Wolfsburgstore)*


----------



## Wolfsburgstore (Apr 2, 2004)

*Re: Polo 6N from Belgium (Wolfsburgstore)*


----------



## 71DubBugBug (Dec 3, 2006)

somebody please bring a few of these into the states.


----------

